# find dependencies for linux package



## SIFE (Nov 23, 2010)

How I can find dependencies for already linux package installed, recently I installed uget package, and now I want to know in witch package is depend.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2010)

`# pkg_info -r <name of package>`

See pkg_info(1)


----------



## SIFE (Nov 24, 2010)

I talking to one installed by hand not via ports or package system.


----------



## rghq (Nov 25, 2010)

ldd is your friend then.

Though, how do you installed ? Compiled and "make install" ? Because some configuration files might be required too.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 25, 2010)

Ldd will only show the run dependencies, not the build dependencies. The developer probably has a list of dependencies. You can usually find those by reading the supplied documentation.


----------



## kpedersen (Nov 25, 2010)

I wonder if it is possible to get netbsd's pkgsrc running in the freebsd linux environment.

At least that will help you with some of the dependency problems.
or you could just read the pkgsrc makefiles to find lists of dependencies too


----------



## SIFE (Nov 25, 2010)

I installed it as binary, so FreeBSD ldd does not work with linux binary.


----------



## Andrey (Nov 27, 2010)

I also encountered the same problem installing the Linux dependencies.

I have this idea to install depending directly from the Linux directory for example from ftp://ftp.pbone.net/mirror/archive.fedoraproject.org/fedora/linux/updates/10/i386/ ?
I understand linux_base-f10 in FreeBSD is based on Linux Fedora 10 is truth ?

but the rpm can not downloads of dependence, whether it is possible to configure apt-get from FreeBSD packages to automatically download RPM dependencies?


----------

